# gmr flathead updates (or anywhere)



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

wow, this year has sucked for me so far, it's may and i still haven't landed a flattie yet. last year i got my first one april 6th! been fishing 1-2 times a week. water temps are still low and the rivers are blown out (that i don't mind too much) any of you guys caught any on the gmr yet? i know dink said he caught one a few weeks back, caught any more?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I really havent tried yet for them with all the torrents of water down there but Im game and hope to start doing a few evening hrs maybe this week with warmer temps in the forecast. I just gotta find some decent spots where I can actually get to the original bank to fish vs in some farmers field.....
Call me and we will see if we can get out out 

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

No river flatties here either. For that matter i havent even been on the river at all this year. I've been going to other locations to fill my catfishing itch. me and a buddy have been targeting flatties at indian lake and have managed 3so far. biggest was 10lb. With it going to be in 70's this week, im going to start going out after work and stay out till the wee hours of the morning to see what i can find.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Korey, I havent been out but call me this wqeek and we'll go on an exploration trip.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no more flatties for me, just that one you mentioned a few weeks back. river has been way too high to even think about fishing. tried again last weekend but the river was still so high i barely found a place to fish, and had to use a 5 and a 2 oz sinker together to hold my bait down at that spot. not even a hit on that trip.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

this spring has been bad so far for me, gotten a couple 10lb flats and missed a monster in a small 15 acre town lake a fish, channel fishing been good the last few weeks but thats been it, and ive been wondering where the heck these flatheads have come from indian lake. ive fished that lake for years and never heard of a flathead come out of there until two years ago and now there everywhere but small.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

alright guys hopefully the next two weeks the lightswitch will turn on!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

it has! at least for me lol surface temps in the lake i fish are in the high 60s nothing huge yet but they are very active


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Korey, I have some EXCELLENT info for you. I turned my phone off again yesterday but I think I might have it on today. Call me and we can start posting pics of you holding up flatties!


----------

